# Partage de connexion internet n'aboutit pas



## tenaky (6 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

J'ai un Mac Snow Leopard, je suis dans un dortoir d'université en Corée du Sud et j'ai commencé à utiliser le partage internet entre Ethernet (qui m'est fourni par l'université) et mon smartphone Samsung au mois de novembre. Ca a toujours très bien marché, j'avais bien compris comment faire. J'ai eu des vacances, mon ordi et moi avons voyagé et donc depuis Noël je n'ai plus utilisé le partage. Je rentre à présent à mon dortoir, je suis dans une autre chambre, mais à part ça, tout est parei. Ma connexion internet marche très bien, mais le partage de connexion ne veut plus se faire. J'ai beau le mettre en route, il est activé dans mes préférences système, mais mon icône de Wifi reste immobile et mon portable ne capte rien. 

Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2013)

Bonjour et bienvenue,

l'icône wifi reste vide ?

Dans préf / Partage, tu as bien : 

- partager votre connexion depuis : Ethernet
- aux ordinateurs via : Wifi ?

Comment est l'icône si tu actives le wifi, sans partage Internet : aspect normal avec les 4 "barres" grises ou noires ?

Fais la manip suivante :

- désactive le wifi
- dans Utilitaire de disque, fais une réparation des permissions
- redémarre l'ordi
- essaie le partage Internet.


----------



## tenaky (6 Mars 2013)

Oui, les barres sont grises. J'ai fait oublier tous les réseaux Wifi qu'il connaissait à mon ordi afin qu'il cesse de s'y connecter (parce que bien sûr, lui il les capte faiblement mais pas mon smartphone).

J'ai tenté la marche à suivre. Ca n'a pas marché. TT.TT


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2013)

Pas d'idée pour le moment :hein:

J'ai réussi partiellement à reproduire ton problème en faisant un partage Ethernet vers Ethernet que mon réseau n'a pas apprécié... j'ai du rebooter tout le monde et après, je ne pouvais plus choisir Ethernet vers wifi, ça passait automatiquement sur Ethernet vers Ethernet, il a fallu une dizaine de tentatives avant que ça revienne à la normale.

Fais plusieurs tentatives d'activation / désactivation du partage...

Ensuite, une autre piste est que les responsables du réseau aient changé les règles du jeu et fait en sorte que le partage ne soit plus possible : il faudrait leur poser la question.


----------



## tenaky (6 Mars 2013)

Si c'est possible, c'est sans doute en effet le cas (ils ne veulent pas qu'on s'amuse les fourbes...)
Est-ce qu'un VPN pourrait être utile dans ce cas?


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2013)

C'est bizarre que sur ta copie d'écran tout soit grisé à droite (partage depuis Ethernet via Airport est grisé...)

Dans les préférences système, réseau, pour AIrport qu'est-ce qui est indiqué?
tu peux faire une copie d'écran?


----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2013)

C'est grisé après qu'on a démarré le partage.


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2013)

OK dans ce cas, il faudrait désactiver le partage puis cliquer Option Airport et nous faire une copie d'écran, pour qu'on voie comment c'est configuré (quel nom est donné au réseau Airport créé ainsi. Est-il visible ou invisible, etc, etc...)


----------



## tenaky (6 Mars 2013)

http://img15.hostingpics.net/pics/467507Wifibug.png

Voilà

(meiling étant le nom de mon ordinateur)


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2013)

Bizarre... tout à l'air normal

Et dans Preferences systeme, Réseau, puis Airport? comment est-ce configuré?


----------



## tenaky (6 Mars 2013)




----------



## Anonyme (6 Mars 2013)

Quelques remarques, même si ça n'apporte pas de solution directement :

1. tu montres une configuration Ethernet en IPV4 manuelle, or en haut de la fenêtre c'est "Automatique"...
Je suppose que ce sont les éléments qu'on t'a fournis.

La logique, c'est de configurer IPV4 en DHCP pour la configuration "Automatique", et de créer une connexion supplémentaire pour la configuration manuelle qu'on t'a fournie.
Pour ça il faut cliquer sur "Automatique", "Modifier les configurations", nommer la conf (par ex. "dortoir"), puis saisir les éléments propres à la connexion, puis appliquer.

On peut ainsi créer autant de connexions qu'on veut.

2. La connexion Uni, non connecté, qu'est-ce ? pourquoi en jaune ?
As-tu essayé en rendant ce service inactif ?

3.dans Airport je vois du WPA, alors que dans une précédente capture on voyait une clé WEP...
Il n'y aurait pas une incohérence quelque part ??


----------



## r e m y (6 Mars 2013)

Et en cliquant sur l'icone Airport qui est grisée, dans la barre de menu, as-tu accès à l'option "Créer un réseau" ?


----------



## tenaky (7 Mars 2013)

Bon alors je peux créer un réseau.. Mais ça ne me mène pas très loin à vrai dire. Il est créé et puis fini.
Et mes connections ethernet sont bizarres. Il me dit que le serveur ne répond pas et pourtant tout marche très bien. J'ai déconnecté le WPA du wifi et aucun changement. 

Quant à la connexion Uni, c'était le VPN de mon université de Genève que j'ai essayé de connecter en me disant que si c'était la faute du fournisseur internet j'arriverai à surmonter le problème. Mais ça n'a bien sûr pas marché. 

Ah et je viens d'apprendre que pour d'autres sur le campus ça continue à marcher, comme quoi, c'est apparemment bel et bien un problème lié à mon ordinateur.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Mars 2013)

Il y a des anomalies dans tes captures :


1. dans la première, par DHCP, 2 anomalies :

- il y a un serveur DHCP renseigné  ---> à supprimer

- le bouton appliquer est noir (cliquable), ce qui montre que tu n'as pas fait "Appliquer".

2. deuxième capture, idem, tu n'as pas cliqué sur "Appliquer".


Or, en matière de réglages réseau, tant que tu n'as pas cliqué sur "Appliquer", les modifs ne sont PAS prises en compte.


----------



## Polo35230 (7 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

L'université est riche, pas besoin de plan IP privé, apparemment, elle dispose d'une importante plage d'adresses IP publiques...

Je suis comme Renaud et Remy, je me pose plein de questions...
On sait:
Que le Mac se connecte en ethernet à internet, mais en configuration manuelle.
Que le Mac ne se connecte pas en DHCP auto (il faudrait refaire un essai, comme l'a dit Renaud en enlevant le serveur DNS et en faisant "Appliquer").

Si le Mac n'arrive pas à se connecter en DHCP auto, le samsung n'y arrivera pas non plus.

Ce qu'il faudrait savoir, c'est comment sont configurés  (DHCP auto ou manuel) les ordis qui n'ont pas de pb de partage.
Il n'y a pas 36 solutions. Soit il y a un serveur DHCP sur le lan de l'université (le plus probable), soit le plan d'adressage est fixe (galère pour les administrateurs, mais pourquoi pas, bien que la Corée du sud ne soit pas celle du nord...).
Si il est fixe, il faut que les administrateurs réseau de l'université affectent à un étudiant autant d'adresses IP que celui-ci a d'équipements (et que ceux-ci soient configurés en manuel).

Il faudrait aussi savoir si côté Samsung, il récupère une configuration réseau, et laquelle.
Il y a peut-être aussi un proxy (probable) à configurer. Il faudrait regarder dans la conf du Mac et du Samsung.


----------



## tenaky (7 Mars 2013)

C'est bon ça marche!!! 

J'ai remis automatique "appliquer" Ca a bien sûr interrompu la connexion internet, et quand j'ai "appliqué" la connexion dortoir, la connexion est revenue et le partage internet marche à présent (je ne me suis pas amusée à le couper pour le remettre en suite, je profite du miracle, mais sauf avis contraire ça devrait dès à présent marcher!)

Merci beaucoup, seule, je n'aurais JAMAIS trouvé!


----------



## tenaky (7 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

Je reviens demander de l'aide car depuis quelques jours ça recommence à ne pas marcher... Mais c'est différent!
Maintenant le partage de connexion se met bel et bien en route mais ni mon smartphone ni l'Iphone de ma colocataire ne parviennent à s'y connecter. Ils trouvent le réseau mais ne parviennent jamais à obtenir l'adresse ip.





Quant à mon ordinateur voici ce qu'il m'indique.





Une idée? J'ai essayé de redémarrer ma connexion ethernet, de redémarrer le partage, de désactiver airport, de redémarrer l'ordi, bref, il me faudrait quelque chose en profondeur.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Avril 2013)

Bonjour,

là il y a une anomalie évidente : après avoir démarré le partage Internet depuis Ethernet vers Wifi,  la connexion Wifi doit être active et en vert.

Comme ici :


----------



## tenaky (8 Avril 2013)

A vrai dire, ma connexion marche par moment mais que ça marche ou non, le wifi est non activé. Par exemple sur cette capture, tout marche très bien:





Donc je sais pas du tout comment je dois envisager ce problème d'activation ou non du wifi qui s'appelle d'ailleurs airport chez moi (cela change-t'il quelque chose?)


----------



## cerise97 (24 Août 2013)

tenaky a dit:


> C'est bon ça marche!!!
> 
> J'ai remis automatique "appliquer" Ca a bien sûr interrompu la connexion internet, et quand j'ai "appliqué" la connexion dortoir, la connexion est revenue et le partage internet marche à présent (je ne me suis pas amusée à le couper pour le remettre en suite, je profite du miracle, mais sauf avis contraire ça devrait dès à présent marcher!)
> 
> Merci beaucoup, seule, je n'aurais JAMAIS trouvé!


Merciiiiiiiiii pour moi aussi!!!!!!


----------



## Math48 (1 Novembre 2014)

Bonjour à tous !
Je remonte le sujet car j'ai un problème similaire. 

J'ai une connection ethernet dans ma chambre de résidence universitaire, et jusqu'à aujourd'hui j'utilisais le partage de connexion afin de pouvoir faire un hotspot. Ca marchait très bien et aujourd'hui soudainement ça n'a plus voulu marcher. 
Lorsque je met en place le partage internet, l'icone avec la fleche s'affiche un quart de seconde, puis l'ordinateur bascule sur le réseau wifi. (j'ai essayer d'enlever le réseau wifi des réseaux connus et ça n'a rien fait de plus) 

J'ai essayé de bidouiller un peu en suivant les conseils mais je n'ai pas réussi à résoudre le soucis. Voyez vous des anomalies sur les captures que je vous joins ?
Merci d'avance


----------

